# Is anyone a fellow high school student/ college student with Ibs living in east tennessee?



## Isaac97 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey i am Isaac and i live in Greene county Tennessee and i just wondered if there was anyone in my age group that lives here and suffers with IBS? i just wondered BC it seems im like the only one in the area my age to suffer from it


----------

